# Lyft Mandatory "Breaks"



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

I am currently serving a 6 hour "break" from driving for Lyft. I'm not certain how this works. I thought I could be logged into the app for 12 out of 24 hours. How exactly does the mandatory break work? Thanks!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Depends on which state from what I read, in my area it is 14 hours online then a 6 hour break, you can manipulate and stretch input by taking breaks and work 16 or 18 hours but you will eventually need to take a 6 hour break


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Drive for Uber as well, you'll eventually quit LYFT.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

bm1320 said:


> Drive for Uber as well, you'll eventually quit LYFT.


If I had to drive lyft only, that would be my last day doing rideshare


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Had this happen before and it was in the worst possible place/time. I picked up a 150 PT in Westwood & the pax wanted to go to Malibu beach. Cool. After the drop off I get the auto message about having to take a break. 

But now I'm on PCH headed East to the 10 fwy in bumper to bumper traffic & it just turned 5 PM! 

All the way home in that traffic on PCH & on the 10 fwy I was just


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

The 6 hours break break must be contiguous, I learnt this the hard way. You can drive up to 14 However way you want but for the force break to count, they must be uninterrupted break. If you drive 8 hrs, take a 5 hrs break then drive again, it will not count and the system will only allow you to drive another 6 hours (14 total) then it will enforce the 6 hours break.


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

Am I correct that the counter restarts after a 6 hour break? After taking a full 6 hour break do I have 14 hours in driver mode before having to take another 6 off?


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Are people really in such Dire Straits that they are driving enough hours that Lyft has to make you take a mandatory break?

I thank God that I am retired and don't need Rideshare income. I only log on if and when I feel like I want to drive and I do not accept any rides that are not profitable for me.


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

So you don't know the answer.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

The answer is what Greenie said. After 14 hours of driving, whether driven contiguously or not, there must be a 6 hour contiguous break. After 6 hours off, the 14 hour counter starts anew.


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Ms. Collette said:


> Am I correct that the counter restarts after a 6 hour break? After taking a full 6 hour break do I have 14 hours in driver mode before having to take another 6 off?


14 contiguous hours. Turn the app off every few hours, take a 20 min break, gas up the car, whatever, and re-set the 14 hour timer.


----------

